# bertin



## sam (Jan 23, 2017)

*  Paris Sport & Victor Cycles were "house brands" name applied to many bicycles as sold and distributed by * * Park Cycle & Sports  * * in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. * _*Vic Fraysse, with his son, Mike, imported or had made in the States, frames sold as Paris Sport. These were manufactured by multiple suppliers including Bertin,
This Bertin came with Paris sport branded brakes ,I assume it was sold through Park Cycles


 

 

 *_


----------

